# A bale of hay as a playhouse?



## Thumperina (Sep 26, 2012)

We went to the Pumpkin patch where they use a lot of hay stacks for kids to play. Some bales have go-through tunnels. I thought why cant my rabbits have a playhouse like this? It will get wet in the rain but otherwise I thought it was a good idea. What kind of hay would be best for this? has anyone tried it?


----------



## whitelop (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess a bale of hay that the rabbits can eat too. Are you going to stack them on top of each other and make a tunnel like that? Are you talking about full bales of hay? Like 70-120 lbs? 
I guess as long as the bales couldn't fall on the buns then it would be fun. You could try to dig out a hole in the middle of the bale. Or get a hard tunnel (like plastic or cardboard) and shove it through the hay bale so they could go through it. 
Or, you could make just a huge pile of hay and stick some tunnels in it so they could go in and out of the tunnels and on top of the hay. 
Those are just my thoughts and some of the things I would try if I was doing something like this. 
Good luck! It sounds like fun!


----------



## JBun (Sep 26, 2012)

When haybales get wet the hay starts to mildew and that can make rabbits sick if they eat it, and even kill them. As long as the hay isn't moldy and doesn't get wet, your ok. I had a small haystack in a barn and my rabbits loved burrowing and chewing tunnels all through it.


----------



## majorv (Sep 26, 2012)

*Thumperina wrote: *


> We went to the Pumpkin patch where they use a lot of hay stacks for kids to play. Some bales have go-through tunnels. I thought why cant my rabbits have a playhouse like this? It will get wet in the rain but otherwise I thought it was a good idea. What kind of hay would be best for this? has anyone tried it?


I wonder how they made the tunnel through the bale? A square bale is pretty dense...neat idea though.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 28, 2012)

this is just a bale we got. they are having fun with it


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 28, 2012)

awwwww, what an adorable bunny!!


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you, it looks on the picture like he is going to eat it all or trying to move the bale


----------



## Ellie (Sep 28, 2012)

Adorable. 
Buster makes little tunnels in his litter box through the hay... just with his head but I always laugh at them. Maybe they could form their own little tunnels through the bail 
...Also sounds like something I'd have fun doing, to be honest. Bahaha.


----------

